# My boys should be 37 weeks today... look at them now!



## snowgirl

They are doing really well and we are home from NICU having regular visits until they are term by a Neo Natal Nurse to ensure they are thriving :) We went out today in their new Mountain Buggy for the first time as we had to collect Elliots prescription for Premature baby formula from the chemist. It has more calories and vitamins for premie babies. 

They are 3 weeks old tomorrow and are 37 weeks gestation. They look well for it don't they?! :cloud9:

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk142/c00pertastic/twins/P1000511-1.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

You have two beautiful boys they look wonderful


----------



## keldac

oh they are lovely! How big are they now? My Mikayla is 3 weeks old (born 1st Feb) and still not regained her birthweight!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

They look so healthy. How much do they weigh?? Two very gawjuss boys aswell
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Adorable, glad they are doing well :)


----------



## ~KACI~

Aww what cutie's, is elliot still smaller now?? If so is he the one on the right, hope you don't mind me asking , its great taking them out in their pram for the first time, i know what the mountain pram looks like, i bet they look tiny in it x


----------



## alloyd519

They're gorgeous! Glad they're home with you!! :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww they're cute! x


----------



## lollylou1

both very cute and look like they are doing so well

Lou
xxx


----------



## dannigizmo

theyre georgous!! Congrats and enjoy!!! xxx


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwwwww bless them there lovely xxxxx


----------



## snowgirl

Thank you :)

Lewis weighed 4lb 8oz at birth and is now 4lb 13oz, Elliot weighed 3lb 2.5oz and now weighs 3lb 11oz. After his initial loss he regained his birthweight really quickly but he was being tube and IV fed which I think helped. Lewis on the other hand was struggling at first with his feeds but then picked up and now feeds really well :)

~KACI~ - Elliot is still quite a bit smaller than Lewis! He's still in Papmers Micro nappies but I have just put Lewis into the huggies & pampers newborn now. I have a picture on my phone of them in the mountain buggy but I can't find the cable to transfer to the pc unfortunately :dohh: The look so funny in it as they are sooo tiny!

Here are a couple of pictures of Elliot in NICU a couple of weeks ago:

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk142/c00pertastic/twins/P2070852.jpg

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk142/c00pertastic/twins/IMG_2210-1.jpg

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk142/c00pertastic/twins/elliot-nicu.jpg


----------



## Jkelmum

They are lovely they have done so well xxx


----------



## dippy dee

they are beautiful congratulations xx


----------



## Bec L

What a pair of cuties. So glad you have them home xx


----------



## charveyron

They are gorgeous!!! They look so well too! x


----------



## Tegans Mama

They are very cute! Awww xx


----------



## Zarababy1

aww they are lovey! beautiful!!


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwww sooo cute :) What strong precious boys :)


:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

They are gorgeous hun. I had my little girl on 13th Feb at 34 weeks too. She was 7lb though. Your boys are so cute xxx


----------



## ANGYPANGY

very cute


----------



## navarababe

they are both beautiful hun, you must be proud x


----------



## Barneyboo

Just beautiful x x x :hug:


----------



## sabby52

Awwww such cuties xx


----------



## Abblebubba

Very beautiful boys i am so happy to hear they are home with you 
Bet you are very proud.


----------



## fifi83

congratulations what a pair of cuties and so so small bless em xx


----------



## princess_bump

what beauties, so glad they're doing well x


----------



## Mamafy

Awww such beautiful boys, so glad they are home where they belong xxx


----------



## VanWest

AWw they are beautiful! They look so much like my Noah when he was small :)


----------



## juliespencer9

there cute, what week of pregnancy were you in when u had the babies?


----------



## snowgirl

juliespencer9 said:


> there cute, what week of pregnancy were you in when u had the babies?

I was 34 weeks and 1 day when I delivered. They gave me steroid injections in the 48 hours prior to the c section to help the babies lungs mature and neither of them needed any help breathing when they were born thankfully.


----------



## Sherileigh

Your boys are gorgeous!!


----------



## pimplebum

they look absolutly fantastic what wonderfull boys you have


----------



## Jodie_AH

Hey! sorry for the random post...I'm just new and randomly browsing! Lewis and Elliot are soo cute! I've got tiwn boys, Alexander and Harry. Jodie xx


----------



## keelykat

they are so gorgeous! you must be really proud. xx


----------

